# SS Sinks; Just vs Elkay



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Just SS sinks. Both brands look good from the top, but the Just sinks anchoring system (the way they snap right in) is superior to the Elkay system. Saves a lot of time if you have to put in a lot of them.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Never put one in, but I have one spec'd on a job I'll be putting in a month or 2. I don't remember off hand how much it was but I'm thinking 3 times that of elkay.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow! I was on a job 5 years ago that needed 600 of them. They were about the same price from Ferguson.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just sinks doubled there prices a few years ago, but on big jobs it saves a lot of labor.


----------

